# Merry Christmas From The Pnw



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Georgia!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas from Arizona !


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

3 generations of Beautiful women, great Christmas picture Tawnya I hope you and your family have a great Christmas.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> 3 generations of Beautiful women, great Christmas picture Tawnya I hope you and your family have a great Christmas.


Awwww!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas from the PNW of Vermont!! Great Photo of you ladies!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas from OREGON too!


----------

